# KA-T



## grymKnt (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe I have finally decided what I am going to do with my S13. After reading all the posts and posting myself, aswell as online research I think KA-T. IAP makes a complete kit for my Ka24e for about $3000. And everywhere I look everyone has done th SR20 swap, and a few RB's. On a budget like I am, being marroed with kids, money is an improtant factor. Aswell as downtime with my daily driver S13.

Now since I am going to turbo my KA now my mind began to wander. Visions of turbos and piping filling my engine bay formed. I guess it led me to my thoughts for the future. I want something few have ever done before. I guess my question would be a 2 parter. 

Is it possible to twin turbo a KA-E motor? I would assume that the rings and pistons would have to be upgraded. And quite a few custom parts made. Or would it be possible with a KA-DE?

Now, if it is possible would the manifold be split, 2cyl per, to allow each turbo its own exhaust outlet, which I would then run into a custom dual exhaust system. Or could they be set up in sequential order as the smaller ones get the exhaust first then outputs is to the intake of the larger. 

Any ideas or information on the idea of a twin turbo'd KA S13 would be helpful. Like I said who know what will change in the future and I might just be able to make some of my dreams come true.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

turbo it yourself. the kit is way overpriced. it can be done for about 1500.

ive never heard of a twin turbo KA, and i dont think it is possible.internals can always be upgraded of course, but i dont think there is sufficient room for it.besides one turbo is a better setup than two if you get down to it


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Like Kelso said single is better in most cases.

The first thing you should think about is the complexity and expense of a twin turbo setup. Start with the piping for the exhaust, but also the intake piping. Next the 2 turbos, 2 wastgates setup to boost the same, Oil lines, the list goes on.

Now say you do go twin turbo on the KA and you have the manifold setup in a way that the exhaust flow is good, and there is room for 2 turbos, you know are stuck with having to run a slightly smaller turbo that has to run off half the exhaust gas that it normaly would have. Where say you spend a little more money and get a slightly larger turbo that is more modern and efecent that can build boost as early as the twin setup or sooner, and is able to flow as much or more air at high RPMs then the twin setup.

The stores of turbo cars that have tons of lag, or only make power in the high RPM are either gone or are people using crapy old turbos, or very large ones to make high HP. If you want a good daily driven car that is reliable your better off with less parts to break.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

You posted this on both ka-t.org and here. So I'll give you the same response I gave you there and here now.

Possible yes, either way. Sequential or twin. Although what your describing as having a budget. Not probable. If you have any kind of budget it'll be really expensive, and if you don't have very good metal working skills and access to the correct equipment consider it impossible.

Thread to read up on.

http://www.ka-t.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5597


----------



## grymKnt (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok if anyone knows where I might find the parts to build my own turbo kit, It would be very helpful. 

And as far as the TT goes it was just a random thought that I had. And I was just wondering what my fellow NICO friends thought. Thansk for all the input. 

Anyone know how hard it is to fit Skyline bodypanels on a S13 chasis?


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

grymKnt said:


> Ok if anyone knows where I might find the parts to build my own turbo kit, It would be very helpful.
> 
> And as far as the TT goes it was just a random thought that I had. And I was just wondering what my fellow NICO friends thought. Thansk for all the input.
> 
> Anyone know how hard it is to fit Skyline bodypanels on a S13 chasis?


Seriously, it may seem to be the less expensive route to turbo the KA, in the long run, you are spending much more. I would really wait just a little longer and do the SR swap.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Cheap isn't the way I would describe either. Although if you aren' t looking for that much horsepower you can turbo your ka for less than $1500 if you shop well and buy some used parts. Can't do that with an SR.

I'll never understand why on this forum as soon as someone mentions turbo, everyone automatically goes off on the SR soap box.

I know just as many people with roasted SR blocks as KA's. In fact I know fewer blown RB's, but I don't know too many that push those as hard as the other two.


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

veilside180sx said:


> Cheap isn't the way I would describe either. Although if you aren' t looking for that much horsepower you can turbo your ka for less than $1500 if you shop well and buy some used parts. Can't do that with an SR.
> 
> I'll never understand why on this forum as soon as someone mentions turbo, everyone automatically goes off on the SR soap box.
> 
> I know just as many people with roasted SR blocks as KA's. In fact I know fewer blown RB's, but I don't know too many that push those as hard as the other two.


Less than $1500? without using ghetto parts? Id like to see that. Most people say to go for the SR swap because you can have a swap done for around $3500-4000. 

If someone has "shopped" around and got turbo, manifold, dp, intercooler piping, intercooler, etc for under or even around $1500, please post.


----------



## grymKnt (Jul 19, 2005)

Found a turbo set up for th Ka24de. I emailed them to see if they make the Ka24e manifold instead of the ka24de. Waiting to here from them.

http://www.ssautochrome.com/level.itml/icOid/1625

The manifold seams to be the hard part to find, any ideas?


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

That kit doesn't have injectors or any computer tuning that would be necessary. I have looked at that kit aswell, it is on ebay now and then for much cheaper but it would be hard for me to put any components on my precious engine that I do not have complete confidence in.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well I would not recommend getting anything from SS Autochrome do some google searching its pretty scary.

One of the only turbo manifolds that I am aware of for the KA24e was real nissan, but I have heard some complaints from them recently, but check them out www.realnissan.com. I am sure some people on here know of other places that sale KA24e manifolds.

I think that you could setup a turbo kit on a KA for around 1500, and make close to 200 hp out of the stock block KA, possible more if you can figure out some cheap fuel management.

If your on a budget and need something that’s cheap and easy, another option is the CA18det. The problem a lot of people don’t realize is an SR swap into a 89-90 240 would either mean you have to give up AC and Power Steering, or find parts from a newer 91+ 240sx or get a SR that has those parts on it (I am sure is very rear, and not cheap). The CA18det will drop right in and the stock AC and PS bolt right up, I even believe the stock tranny bolts up to the block also. Then all you would have to do is extend the wiring on the engine harness to go over to the stock ECU location and you would be done. No trying to get the tachometer and speedometer to work, finding uses PS pump, and lines from a newer 240 and AC system like you would for a SR swap. And the best part is the engines are cheaper then an SR.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Also the stock fuel system, and injectors on a KA24e could handle around 7psi boost that is intercooled, as long as you run 91 octane gas, and retard the timing. It could possible handle more depending on the turbo, and intercooler. You can also setup cheap secondary fuel injector to inject gas at boost, raise the fuel pressure, or add a water injection system. Those are all cheap systems to setup and run. Yes they are not the best, and I would not recommend running them alone past 220-240hp though. But for a cheap system, for a fun 200+ hp KA on the cheap they would work just fine.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

grymKnt said:


> Found a turbo set up for th Ka24de. I emailed them to see if they make the Ka24e manifold instead of the ka24de. Waiting to here from them.
> 
> http://www.ssautochrome.com/level.itml/icOid/1625
> 
> The manifold seams to be the hard part to find, any ideas?


Hey. I would have to second the fact that you shouldnt buy from SSautochrome. 

In the GA16 section of the forums, there is a sticky titled:
'Why you shouldn't buy SSautochrome'
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=88050

Just remember that you will get what you pay for. Its always better to save a little longer. If you buy the 1500 dollar kit, you will spend another 1500 Replacing the crappy quality parts with new ones. Then you're approaching SR swap territory. 

1.Cheap
2.Reliable
3.Fast

You can only have 2


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Alright, first off. I'm all about turboing the KA, in fact I'm in the middle of a KA-T project myself. The way I see it though...is if you have to pay around 3500-4000 to swap in an SR, just to get 50 more hp than a stock DE...what's the point? You can easily find/put together a turbo setup for the KA and get more than 205hp with 3500-4000...just my thoughts there. Not knocking the SR of course, I know it's a good engine, but they're turning into the civics of engine swaps...everyone's gettin' 'em...

Secondly, SSautochrome has a bad rap...but doesn't deserve all of it. Yes, the first manifolds they made cracked, but they found the weak spots, and fixed them up. I know someone that runs an SSautochrome mani, and he has no problems with it at all. And, I run their 3" cat back...one of the most quality built exhausts I've seen...and it's in everyone's price range. So it's no Greddy or HKS or anything like that...but if you're on a budget, and you don't tune like a moron, the ssautochrome mani will you do you just fine.

P.S....I'm going to run that mani myself...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Alright, first off. I'm all about turboing the KA, in fact I'm in the middle of a KA-T project myself. The way I see it though...is if you have to pay around 3500-4000 to swap in an SR, just to get 50 more hp than a stock DE...what's the point? You can easily find/put together a turbo setup for the KA and get more than 205hp with 3500-4000...just my thoughts there. Not knocking the SR of course, I know it's a good engine, but they're turning into the civics of engine swaps...everyone's gettin' 'em...
> 
> Secondly, SSautochrome has a bad rap...but doesn't deserve all of it. Yes, the first manifolds they made cracked, but they found the weak spots, and fixed them up. I know someone that runs an SSautochrome mani, and he has no problems with it at all. And, I run their 3" cat back...one of the most quality built exhausts I've seen...and it's in everyone's price range. So it's no Greddy or HKS or anything like that...but if you're on a budget, and you don't tune like a moron, the ssautochrome mani will you do you just fine.
> 
> P.S....I'm going to run that mani myself...


run that mani and tell us whats up will ya?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh, and just a thought (not trying to be cocky here). No matter what you run...someone somewhere has had a problem with it and is going to talk badly about it. Now granted, I may slap that mani on and it may fall apart...and then I'll be on here talking badly about it myself. I'm just saying that my one buddy ran it w/ no problems for a while now, so I'm gonna try it myself.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Oh, and just a thought (not trying to be cocky here). No matter what you run...someone somewhere has had a problem with it and is going to talk badly about it. Now granted, I may slap that mani on and it may fall apart...and then I'll be on here talking badly about it myself. I'm just saying that my one buddy ran it w/ no problems for a while now, so I'm gonna try it myself.



try it and tell us how it goes, so other ppl can also try and buy it on low budget.
my previous post was not ment to offend you if it did sorry


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Since I have to repeat myself all the time since no one will take the time to read the dumb thread that I posted that contains pretty much all the information one would need to accomplish this stuff.

Turbo: T3/T04E(new) Cheapturbo.com $620
Turbo Manifold: JGS Precision $305
Downpipe: Custom $100 plus welding
Intercooler: Starion FMIC $100
Intercooler piping: Custom $80 plus welding
Oil Lines: JGS Precision $100
FMU: $100
Walbro Fuel Pump: Ebay $90

$1495 plus welding. This would get you close to 200 rwhp which is about what a average SR puts out. The slightly safer route would be to add an safc2, 460 RX7 injectors so you have more fuel control and headroom for later. This also requires you to back off timing at the distributor to fend off detonation. The only used part here is the FMIC, which a Volvo FMIC would work equally as well at these power levels and fits perfectly behind the stock radiator.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Did you do it yourself or have someone do it for you?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Did you do it yourself or have someone do it for you?


Is this geared towards me?

If it is this isn't my setup, merely what is required a basic setup. Mine is quite a bit further along that this. You can find mine under members rides. Nickname "thedaddies" which I changed to be consistant with all the other forums I'm on.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, dude i didnt know it was you. Why didnt you just get someone to change your name?

BTW--i did see your build up, and I'll say it again. NICE!!!!!


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment. I didn't think it was worth the hassle, so I just started a new one. I wasn't really worried about my post count or anything.=)

Personally I recommend everyone considering turboing their SOHC KA, that they read my thread on ka-t.org. It's linked earlier in this thread. Titled "SOHC Turbo For Dummies"=)

It includes staged upgrades, as well as some how to's. Including pics on oil return line placement on the oil pan, different manifolds available, etc. Worth the time to read it.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

japanese junkyards my friend.... all that and more for under $1000 (except a KA manifold of course) ... big name brand stuff too




rollhard said:


> Less than $1500? without using ghetto parts? Id like to see that. Most people say to go for the SR swap because you can have a swap done for around $3500-4000.
> 
> If someone has "shopped" around and got turbo, manifold, dp, intercooler piping, intercooler, etc for under or even around $1500, please post.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

tyrannix said:


> japanese junkyards my friend.... all that and more for under $1000 (except a KA manifold of course) ... big name brand stuff too


sure i'll just get my jet go to Osaka and pick up what i need from a junky.....greaT!


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

its the cheapest way to get parts....

but take that a step fursther... if you can find somebody who can go to a junkyard for you, and you give them a little extra for their time... you can still make out

also, theres always rinkya ... then you can buy stuff on yahoo japan for dirt cheap also.. just have to pay a little extra for shipping (but Y50000 for a set of kei office coilovers is worth it id think) 



Loki said:


> sure i'll just get my jet go to Osaka and pick up what i need from a junky.....greaT!


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

buying the parts, tipping your friend, paying for shipping, then finding a manifold. HMMMM, under $1500? Still amazingly hard to believe.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

rollhard said:


> buying the parts, tipping your friend, paying for shipping, then finding a manifold. HMMMM, under $1500? Still amazingly hard to believe.



if this is true....i have about 2 friends in japan......i would try to ask em.


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

Just call UPS or the Post office and ask them how much it is to ship a 5lb box to japan. LOL, its very expensive let alone shipping car parts.....


----------

